# A Fishing Trip - Average Joe Fisherman Style (pics)



## The Average Joe Fisherman (Aug 13, 2010)

Copied from my blog - http://averagejoefisherman.blogspot.com/

All throughout last week Average Joe Fisherman Scott and I were in talks to make Sunday an all-day fishing extravaganza. The plan was to get up early, which for those of you who do not know me is a feat in itself since I normally sleep in until 10:00 a.m. on the weekends, and make the two hour drive north to our stream of choice. It took many phone discussions to decide on the time, location and tactics that would be used. After the careful calculations were completed Sunday arrived and we were on our way. 

Two hours later we were parked at the end of a dirt road practically jumping out of the car. We were more excited than a teenager who had just been kissed by the head cheerleader. We were going fishing! We tore into the trunk of the car where our fishing gear was packed away. I pulled out my waders, fly rod, vest, bug spray, flies and finally reached for my boots. My boots weren&#8217;t there however. They were back at my house, two hours away, were I left them outside my garage to dry from the last trip! Ugh! You have got to be freaking kidding me! &#8220;I forgot my boots!&#8221; I shouted. Scott asked me what I was going to do, which implied that I better figure something out because he was going fishing with or without me! 

The weatherman was calling for hot temps and blue bird skies so I thought about wet wading, but the only pair of shoes I had were a brand new pair of Merrells that cost me an arm and leg. With no other option we packed our gear back up and headed to the nearest town. Needless to say I am now the proud owner of my third pair of &#8220;back up&#8221; boots. Just another day in the life of an Average Joe Fisherman!

Finally, an hour later, I had my new boots and couple of new flies and we were ready to fish. With the sun and high temps our plan was to target brook trout. We were pretty sure they would be &#8220;lined up&#8221; in every run we cared to fish. On the end of my tippet I tied a pretty cool variation of a black foam beetle I found while at the fly shop. Scott tied on a Madam X variation that I was sure wouldn&#8217;t produce anything. While walking through the woods to get the stream I lost my brand new fly. $1.25 and it never got wet!

Once on the water we did catch fish, lots of them, but it was not easy. Normally brook trout will rise to most anything you throw at them, but not today. Some runs would produce four to six brookies and others none. In other words, like most other good things in life, you had to work for it.

With two hours of daylight left we decided to try our luck on much larger stream. I had a good inclination that there would be a white fly hatch, and indeed there was. It was a pretty good hatch too. That is why it was really surprising that nothing was rising to them. 

We spent the last two hours of the trip getting &#8220;skunked.&#8221; Oh well, it was still a day better spent than in the office!


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

great story and pictures....thank's for sharing...


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome post! Thanks for sharing. What camera do you use? I posted another thread with my best underwater release shot. It is kind of tough to do.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sweet, looks like a productive day


----------



## The Average Joe Fisherman (Aug 13, 2010)

BB, I use one of the Nikon's that are pretty popular. Not sure on the model # though. I was lucky on those shots. The fish stuck around while "regrouping" after I let it go. Best underwater shots I have taken so far.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Thanks for the read... I'm going shopping in the next week or 2 for a new camera... I know I want something waterproof and shock proof for the boat, but I never considered underwater shots!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Average Joe Fisherman (Aug 13, 2010)

Underwater shots are pretty cool to mess with. Takes some pratctice!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

salmonslammer said:


> Thanks for the read... I'm going shopping in the next week or 2 for a new camera... I know I want something waterproof and shock proof for the boat, but I never considered underwater shots!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I use the Olympus Stylus 850. It takes video too. Here is from the other day. I am still getting used to under water pics. The vid was just an experiment.


----------



## The Average Joe Fisherman (Aug 13, 2010)

Sweet little vid. That brown had to be saying, "What the heck is that thing?!"


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Great pics and thanks for posting.

I need to get me a decent cam for that kind of stuff!


----------

